# Abbiati accusa:"Infastidito da compagni che rispondono a Sinisa".



## admin (13 Marzo 2016)

*Abbiati accusa:"Infastidito da compagni che rispondono a Sinisa".*

Christian Abbiati, al termine di Chievo Milan 0-0, accusa alcuni compagni di squadra. Ecco quanto dichiarato dall'estremo difensore rossonero:"Dovevamo entrare in campo con molta più fame come abbiamo fatto nella ripresa dove abbiamo disputato una discreta partita. Non parlo dei singoli ma mi infastidisce quando un compagno viene richiamato e questo risponde perché vede il richiamo come una rottura, quando invece è costruttivo".


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Christian Abbiati, al termine di Chievo Milan 0-0, accusa alcuni compagni di squadra. Ecco quanto dichiarato dall'estremo difensore rossonero:"Dovevamo entrare in campo con molta più fame come abbiamo fatto nella ripresa dove abbiamo disputato una discreta partita. Non parlo dei singoli ma mi infastidisce quando un compagno viene richiamato e questo risponde perché vede il richiamo come una rottura, quando invece è costruttivo".


Mi trovo d'accordo in tutto


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2016)

http://www.milanworld.net/milanworl...r-che-postino-notizie-vt34776.html#post916487


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2016)

Abbiati fortunatamente è l'unico con un minimo di sale in zucca, perché ha avuto a che fare con gente come Maldini, Costacurta, Seedorf ecc.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2016)

Ce l'avrà sicuramente con il mononeurone. E forse con il tamarro.


----------



## Aron (13 Marzo 2016)

E chissà chi sono questi giocatori


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Marzo 2016)

Secondo me anche Bacca


----------



## smallball (13 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ce l'avrà sicuramente con il mononeurone. E forse con il tamarro.



direi che e' abbastanza scontato


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Christian Abbiati, al termine di Chievo Milan 0-0, accusa alcuni compagni di squadra. Ecco quanto dichiarato dall'estremo difensore rossonero:"Dovevamo entrare in campo con molta più fame come abbiamo fatto nella ripresa dove abbiamo disputato una discreta partita. Non parlo dei singoli ma mi infastidisce quando un compagno viene richiamato e questo risponde perché vede il richiamo come una rottura, quando invece è costruttivo".



E la società è complice di questa situazione. Purtroppo siamo una polveriera senza costrutto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2016)

Abbiati uomo vero


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Christian Abbiati, al termine di Chievo Milan 0-0, accusa alcuni compagni di squadra. Ecco quanto dichiarato dall'estremo difensore rossonero:"Dovevamo entrare in campo con molta più fame come abbiamo fatto nella ripresa dove abbiamo disputato una discreta partita. Non parlo dei singoli ma mi infastidisce quando un compagno viene richiamato e questo risponde perché vede il richiamo come una rottura, quando invece è costruttivo".



Se intende episodi di oggi, penso si riferisse a Menez.

CHiunque sia, ha comunque ragione.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ce l'avrà sicuramente con il mononeurone. E forse con il tamarro.



balotelli s'è permesso di fare scenate da primadonna anche durante i mondiali, quindi non mi stupirei. 

adesso andrà a piangere in società perché luiz adriano l'ha scavalcato nelle gerarchie.


----------



## DannySa (13 Marzo 2016)

A fine partita quando c'erano ancora 30 secondi da giocare se l'è presa talmente comoda che ha fatto passare 40 secondi per batterla, fischio finale.
Quando una squadra non ha leader è così, quando il vento tira la barca va avanti, quando il vento si ferma la barca si ferma.
In società se ne sbattono altamente, non si capisce perché, ora si lotterà per mantenere dietro il Sassuolo e, col senno di poi, era meglio non giocarla nemmeno la finale di coppa Italia tanto per non dare il contentino ai due Schettini al comando.
Caro Abbiati se hai un po' di sale in zucca giocati la finale e lascia questa società, è meglio per te.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2016)

E Sinisa non gli dice niente??


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Christian Abbiati, al termine di Chievo Milan 0-0, accusa alcuni compagni di squadra. Ecco quanto dichiarato dall'estremo difensore rossonero:"Dovevamo entrare in campo con molta più fame come abbiamo fatto nella ripresa dove abbiamo disputato una discreta partita. Non parlo dei singoli ma mi infastidisce quando un compagno viene richiamato e questo risponde perché vede il richiamo come una rottura, quando invece è costruttivo".



Ha ragione,il punto è proprio questo:se già il livello tecnico è quel che è per alcuni,l'unico modo di vincere è remare tutti dalla stessa parte ed entrare in campo tutti e 11 con la voglia di mangiarselo,dall'inizio alla fine,e di superare le difficoltà che si incontrano nei 90 minuti. Se anche solo uno o due entrano mosci ne risente la squadra,e i risultati si vedono. Poi le primedonne che si infastidiscono ai richiami non dovrebbero proprio esistere,ma purtroppo in rosa abbiamo un ben fornito campionario di cervelli in fuga.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ce l'avrà sicuramente con il mononeurone. E forse con il tamarro.


Ma non credo sai. I due da te citati giocano col contagocce. Penso si riferisca ad altri.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Christian Abbiati, al termine di Chievo Milan 0-0, accusa alcuni compagni di squadra. Ecco quanto dichiarato dall'estremo difensore rossonero:"Dovevamo entrare in campo con molta più fame come abbiamo fatto nella ripresa dove abbiamo disputato una discreta partita. Non parlo dei singoli ma mi infastidisce quando un compagno viene richiamato e questo risponde perché vede il richiamo come una rottura, quando invece è costruttivo".



.


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Christian Abbiati, al termine di Chievo Milan 0-0, accusa alcuni compagni di squadra. Ecco quanto dichiarato dall'estremo difensore rossonero:"Dovevamo entrare in campo con molta più fame come abbiamo fatto nella ripresa dove abbiamo disputato una discreta partita. Non parlo dei singoli ma mi infastidisce quando un compagno viene richiamato e questo risponde perché vede il richiamo come una rottura, quando invece è costruttivo".



Se succede questo la colpa è unicamente della società. All'allenatore va data piena fiducia e appoggio totale fino al giorno precedente al suo eventuale licenziamento. E chi osa "rispondere a tono" si prende multa e soggiorno in tribuna. E' una regola talmente scontata e ovvia di qualsiasi gestione aziendale che sapere che il Milan non la applica è deprimente.


----------



## Aron (13 Marzo 2016)

Abbiati ha rivelato pubblicamente le fratture interne allo spogliatoio.
Non ci sono solo fratture tra giocatori e allenatore, ma tra giocatori e giocatori.

Come è già stato detto, la colpa è della proprietà e della società.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Christian Abbiati, al termine di Chievo Milan 0-0, accusa alcuni compagni di squadra. Ecco quanto dichiarato dall'estremo difensore rossonero:"Dovevamo entrare in campo con molta più fame come abbiamo fatto nella ripresa dove abbiamo disputato una discreta partita. Non parlo dei singoli ma mi infastidisce quando un compagno viene richiamato e questo risponde perché vede il richiamo come una rottura, quando invece è costruttivo".



Niente, da anni societa' e squadra allo sbando e di miglioramenti in tal senso neanche l'ombra e il prossimo anno Brocchi...


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2016)

Con un capitano come Montolivo, questo è il minimo che uno può aspettarsi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Christian Abbiati, al termine di Chievo Milan 0-0, accusa alcuni compagni di squadra. Ecco quanto dichiarato dall'estremo difensore rossonero:"Dovevamo entrare in campo con molta più fame come abbiamo fatto nella ripresa dove abbiamo disputato una discreta partita. Non parlo dei singoli ma mi infastidisce quando un compagno viene richiamato e questo risponde perché vede il richiamo come una rottura, quando invece è costruttivo".



Siamo una banda senza capitano, una ciurma di marinai che navigano a vista in un mare tempestoso. 

Al Milan non mancano soltanto i grandi giocatori, mancano soprattutto i grandi uomini. Leader che sappiamo far capire agli altri cosa vuol dire indossare questa maglia. Ma la società ha preferito distruggere tutto nel 2012, mandando a casa i vecchi campioni e svendendo gli unici due rimasti.

Berlusconi e Galliani hanno completamente fallito il passaggio generazionale. Abbiati, unico superstite del Milan che fu, predica nel deserto.


----------



## davoreb (13 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Abbiati uomo vero



Prima vorrei che spiegasse cos'è successo nello spogliatoio quando c'era Seedorf.


----------



## 13-33 (13 Marzo 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Prima vorrei che spiegasse cos'è successo nello spogliatoio quando c'era Seedorf.


Anche lui era andanto ad Arcore...


----------



## wfiesso (13 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ce l'avrà sicuramente con il mononeurone. E forse con il tamarro.



in generale si, ma da come ha parlato credo si riferisse a qualcuno che ha giocato oggi e settimana scorsa


----------



## Marilson (14 Marzo 2016)

e' saltato il banco, tutti a casa. Stagione finita. Peccato dover andare a giocare una finale di coppa italia in queste condizioni. Maledetto calendario facile


----------



## Serginho (14 Marzo 2016)

E' sempre la stessa storia da anni. Giovani che rispondono male, ritardi continui agli allenamenti, scarso impegno in campo, stipendi alti a gente che non merita manco 10 euro. La societa' non prende nessun provvedimento ovviamente.

Facciamo una colletta e assoldiamo un cecchino, altrimenti qui non se ne esce


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> in generale si, ma da come ha parlato credo si riferisse a qualcuno che ha giocato oggi e settimana scorsa



Menez, ha imprecato e risposto male al viceallenatore dopo la sostituzione.


----------



## Spammilanista (14 Marzo 2016)

Credo anche io si riferisse a Menez. Il Balo è indisponente, ma il francese oltre a essere impalpabile da quando è rientrato in campo (ok che è fuori condizione) ci mette quell'aria di sufficienza su qualsiasi giocata che fa girare le BIP anche a me da casa, non immagino a quei pochi che in campo ci mettono l'anima e soffrono vedendo questa situazione, avendo fatto parte di rose di ben altro calibro.

Comunque manca un leader. Della vecchia guardia, di una rosa che ha alzato trofei su trofei, sono rimasti appunto soltanto Abbiati e in parte Abate, e dispiace dirlo ma nonostante la sfuriata di oggi sono 2 che non hanno l'impatto carismatico che avevano negli ultimi anni i vari Maldini, Costacurta, Gattuso, Nesta, Seedorf...
Appunto come scritto da altri, basti pensare che il nostro capitano, l'emblema del carisma del Milan attuale, è appunto Montolivo. Per carità, statistiche alla mano forse tanto e troppo bistrattato da noi tifosi (sono il primo ad odiarlo, memore degli ulimi registi del Milan). Ma santo cielo non può indossare la fascia di capitano uno che pare abbia paura della sua ombra.
E purtroppo il problema è che non ce n'è UNO solo in rosa che pare abbia la voglia e la grinta per assorbire il ruolo.

Siamo una squadra di fighette, nella quale i giovani non possono far altro che crescere con quei grandi esempi.

Vedere la Juve dove con gente come Buffon, Evra, Barzagli e compagnia bella, sono riusciti a raddrizzare una stagione che il 99,9% considerava già fallita ancora prima di arrivare al giro di boa.


----------



## Casnop (14 Marzo 2016)

Spammilanista ha scritto:


> Credo anche io si riferisse a Menez. Il Balo è indisponente, ma il francese oltre a essere impalpabile da quando è rientrato in campo (ok che è fuori condizione) ci mette quell'aria di sufficienza su qualsiasi giocata che fa girare le BIP anche a me da casa, non immagino a quei pochi che in campo ci mettono l'anima e soffrono vedendo questa situazione, avendo fatto parte di rose di ben altro calibro.
> 
> Comunque manca un leader. Della vecchia guardia, di una rosa che ha alzato trofei su trofei, sono rimasti appunto soltanto Abbiati e in parte Abate, e dispiace dirlo ma nonostante la sfuriata di oggi sono 2 che non hanno l'impatto carismatico che avevano negli ultimi anni i vari Maldini, Costacurta, Gattuso, Nesta, Seedorf...
> Appunto come scritto da altri, basti pensare che il nostro capitano, l'emblema del carisma del Milan attuale, è appunto Montolivo. Per carità, statistiche alla mano forse tanto e troppo bistrattato da noi tifosi (sono il primo ad odiarlo, memore degli ulimi registi del Milan). Ma santo cielo non può indossare la fascia di capitano uno che pare abbia paura della sua ombra.
> ...



La soluzione è un allenatore che gode della fiducia della società, non uno che gira come morto che cammina perché la voce di popolo dice che il prossimo anno leverà le tende (e nessuno smentisce). Questo destabilizza una squadra che, non avendo leaders in campo, inevitabilmente li cerca in panchina. Ai tempi dello scudetto di Zaccheroni ('98-'99) lo spogliatoio decise di cambiare marcia, in parte imponendo scelte tattiche non condivise con l'allenatore, e vinse. Ma vai a vedere chi c'era in quella squadra, e riesci a fare due conti... Ora, invece, abbiamo un presidente umorale, come lo sono spesso i vegliardi viziati dal potere e dall'adulazione altrui, ed un allenatore che sa che il Milan non è il crocevia della sua carriera, e che non intende prescindere dai propri principi professionali in tema di autonomia di giudizio e scelte, benché questo gli costerà il posto a fine stagione. In mezzo, una squadra che obiettivamente non è il massimo, ma che viaggia al minimo per mancanza di guida e di serenità.


----------



## Casnop (14 Marzo 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Siamo una banda senza capitano, una ciurma di marinai che navigano a vista in un mare tempestoso.
> 
> Al Milan non mancano soltanto i grandi giocatori, mancano soprattutto i grandi uomini. Leader che sappiamo far capire agli altri cosa vuol dire indossare questa maglia. Ma la società ha preferito distruggere tutto nel 2012, mandando a casa i vecchi campioni e svendendo gli unici due rimasti.
> 
> Berlusconi e Galliani hanno completamente fallito il passaggio generazionale. Abbiati, unico superstite del Milan che fu, predica nel deserto.


Tra i più giovani ci sono profili che sembrano avere le caratteristiche, tecniche e morali, per riprendere il vecchio percorso. C'è tuttavia questa generazione 'di mezzo', costituita da giocatori mediocri, non scarsi ma con carriera al di sotto delle aspettative, protetta dalla società e da lunghi contratti, che resiste ai tentativi di cambiamento portati da tecnici coraggiosi ma senza leadership, quest'ultima negata alla radice da una società che non ha mai dato loro una fiducia illimitata. La soluzione verrebbe da un allenatore di grande carisma, per nome o passato professionale, capace di lavorare con i giovani e di impostare un progetto almeno triennale con la società finalizzato alla crescita dei talenti che abbiamo in rosa e di quelli che potrebbero aggiungersi dal settore giovanile o dal mercato. Con questa ossatura di squadra, invece, un mix di giocatori di futuro e altri 'di mezzo', ma in grado di condizionare le scelte del club per il fatto di avere ingaggi pesanti, dunque non cedibili facilmente a terzi, la sfasatura tra i blocchi è evidente, perché appunto non c'è un blocco unico che viaggia nella stessa direzione.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Marzo 2016)

Quando ti trovi ad allenare certi elementi o ti armi di pistola o metti metà squadra fuori rosa. Qua manca totalmente una società a supporto dell'allenatore. Alla Juventus queste robe non le senti


----------



## mistergao (14 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Christian Abbiati, al termine di Chievo Milan 0-0, accusa alcuni compagni di squadra. Ecco quanto dichiarato dall'estremo difensore rossonero:"Dovevamo entrare in campo con molta più fame come abbiamo fatto nella ripresa dove abbiamo disputato una discreta partita. Non parlo dei singoli ma mi infastidisce quando un compagno viene richiamato e questo risponde perché vede il richiamo come una rottura, quando invece è costruttivo".



Questa dichiarazione può essere letta su due livelli.
Livello 1: nello specifico di ieri, penso si riferisse a Menez, che non è inutile come Balotelli (almeno lo vedi che ci mette la voglia), ma non sta in piedi, per colpe non sue, e ha nelle gambe non più di mezz'ora. Poi ieri si è arrabbiato ma non doveva frignare e comportarsi così.

Livello 2: più in generale queste dichiarazioni mi fanno venire in mente Boateng, Balotelli e compagnia cantante. Gente che 15 anni fa a Milanello non entrava, al limite potevano starsene fuori a chiedere gli autografi, supplicando un attimo dell'attenzione di Shevchenko o Maldini.

Ah, e comunque è vera una cosa che ho letto: che tristezza giocarsi una finale di Coppa Italia con una rosa conciata così, a questo punto era meglio farsi buttar fuori dal Crotone.


----------



## cris (14 Marzo 2016)

che degrado


----------



## danjr (14 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Abbiati fortunatamente è l'unico con un minimo di sale in zucca, perché ha avuto a che fare con gente come Maldini, Costacurta, Seedorf ecc.





Admin ha scritto:


> Con un capitano come Montolivo, questo è il minimo che uno può aspettarsi.



Se continuiamo a ragionare per luoghi comuni non andiamo avanti nemmeno noi tifosi. Non è un campione, ma bisogna ammettere che da quando non c'è ci siamo eclissati. Questo vuol dire che nella sua mediocrità è anni luce avanti a pippe del calibro di Poli, Bertolacci, ecc. La colpa non è sicuramente di Montolivo


----------



## ignaxio (14 Marzo 2016)

Ce lo vedrei e non mi dispiacerebbe Abbiati come futuro allenatore del Milan. Meglio di Brocchi.


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Marzo 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Quando ti trovi ad allenare certi elementi o ti armi di pistola o metti metà squadra fuori rosa. Qua manca totalmente una società a supporto dell'allenatore. *Alla Juventus queste robe non le senti*



_"Sono arrabbiato. Non mi piacciono le squadre jo-jo, che vincono, poi perdono, poi rivincono. Quando giochi per questa squadra si deve sempre credere di poter vincere il campionato tutti gli anni. Questo ovviamente non è il momento di parlarne, ma io ogni mattina, quando mi alzo, mi dico che potrei avere la fortuna di vincere il quinto scudetto consecutivo. In questo momento invece stiamo buttando via questa opportunità storica. Un messaggio ai compagni? Rispettiamo questa maglia"_ (Evra)
_"È un'autoaccusa che mi rivolgo, dobbiamo tornare con i piedi per terra. Con la maglia della Juventus, se non si ha voglia di lottare e sudare, si rischiano figure peggiori che con qualunque altra maglia. Oggi, in una partita importantissima, abbiamo giocato un primo tempo indegno, non abbiamo vinto un contrasto aereo né a terra: 45 minuti senza intensità emotiva, senza mordente. Dobbiamo migliorare anche nel senso di responsabilità"_ (Buffon)



Admin ha scritto:


> Con un capitano come Montolivo, questo è il minimo che uno può aspettarsi.


Montolivo che, ricordiamo, è assente da due partite e, finchè era in campo, è stato uno dei principali artefici del buon Milan del 2016.
Però è sempre colpa sua...


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2016)

La storia è sempre la stessa che si ripete da anni. Siamo pieni di gente modesta, prima nella testa che nei piedi, siamo sprovvisti di un gruppo di senatori che sappiano appendere al muro chi sgarra, sprovvisti di un dirigente di peso che faccia da tramite tra dirigenza e campo. 

Siamo allo sbando e tutti fanno a finta di niente, anzi si lamentano pure che non arrivano risultati, ma come si fa a non rendersi conto!?


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Marzo 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se continuiamo a ragionare per luoghi comuni non andiamo avanti nemmeno noi tifosi. Non è un campione, ma bisogna ammettere che da quando non c'è ci siamo eclissati. Questo vuol dire che nella sua mediocrità è anni luce avanti a pippe del calibro di Poli, Bertolacci, ecc. La colpa non è sicuramente di Montolivo


Assolutamente vero, Montolivo ha tanti difetti ma da quando non c'e' si vede il vuoto, Poli, Bertolacci sono scarsi, non sanno fare nulla, almeno Montolivo recupera molte palle,quando e' in giornata ti da una quadratura al centrocampo.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Marzo 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Menez, ha imprecato e risposto male al viceallenatore dopo la sostituzione.



grazie per la delucidazione, non vedo più partite da un po' e non ne ero al corrente


----------



## davoreb (14 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> _"Sono arrabbiato. Non mi piacciono le squadre jo-jo, che vincono, poi perdono, poi rivincono. Quando giochi per questa squadra si deve sempre credere di poter vincere il campionato tutti gli anni. Questo ovviamente non è il momento di parlarne, ma io ogni mattina, quando mi alzo, mi dico che potrei avere la fortuna di vincere il quinto scudetto consecutivo. In questo momento invece stiamo buttando via questa opportunità storica. Un messaggio ai compagni? Rispettiamo questa maglia"_ (Evra)
> _"È un'autoaccusa che mi rivolgo, dobbiamo tornare con i piedi per terra. Con la maglia della Juventus, se non si ha voglia di lottare e sudare, si rischiano figure peggiori che con qualunque altra maglia. Oggi, in una partita importantissima, abbiamo giocato un primo tempo indegno, non abbiamo vinto un contrasto aereo né a terra: 45 minuti senza intensità emotiva, senza mordente. Dobbiamo migliorare anche nel senso di responsabilità"_ (Buffon)
> 
> 
> ...



A me infatti sembrava che scimiotassero questi due della juve (guarda caso un portiere ed un terzino  )

Fatto sta che se quello che parla è evra (ex capitano del Man Utd) è una cosa se è abate è un altra, poi prima di ascoltare la morale del Capitano, vice e terzo in comando (Montolivo, Abbiati, Abate) vorrei spiegazioni sulla vicenda Seedorf che puzza di schifo assoluto altro che rispondere all'allenatore.

Purtroppo era ovvio che non potevamo mantenere la buona forma di Gennaio e Febbraio fino a Giugno, era ovvio che qualcuno sarebbe sceso di condizione (Bacca e Bonaventura), qualche infortunato ed il gioco è fatto.

Tutta questa confusione ecc. sta distogliendo l'attenzione sulla vera causa: il mercato di rip....sabotaggio! fatto a Gennaio dove ci siamo indeboliti e abbiamo rinforzato gli avversari.

I giocatori stanno rendendo quello che valgono non è il caso della Juve dove i giocatori rendevano meno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se continuiamo a ragionare per luoghi comuni non andiamo avanti nemmeno noi tifosi. Non è un campione, ma bisogna ammettere che da quando non c'è ci siamo eclissati. Questo vuol dire che nella sua mediocrità è anni luce avanti a pippe del calibro di Poli, Bertolacci, ecc. La colpa non è sicuramente di Montolivo


E beh, con Montolivo si punta all'Europa League, evviva.


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2016)

Con Montolivo capitano e straordinario recuperatore di palloni, infatti, siamo spettatori di uno dei Milan migliori della storia.


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con Montolivo capitano e straordinario recuperatore di palloni, infatti, siamo spettatori di uno dei Milan migliori della storia.



Se Montolivo recupera il pallone ma non ha a fianco nessuno che con quei palloni crei gioco e davanti si trova un bidone colombiano che segna solo a porta vuota, sarà mica colpa di Montolivo...
O si pretende che Montolivo recuperi i palloni, imposti e magari faccia anche assist e gol? No, perchè in tal caso bisognerebbe ricordare che un giocatore con quelle caratteristiche non ce l'ha nemmeno il Bayern o il Real, l'unico al mondo era Yaya Tourè.
Il problema non è Montolivo, che sta giocando una signora stagione, è chi gli sta intorno e, soprattutto, davanti.
E, in ogni caso, non è lui ad essersi autoimposto come capitano, la fascia gli è stata data dalla società, con l'approvazione dei compagni.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2016)

Ma come si fa ad elogiare Montolivo 

Il simbolo assoluto del nostro degrado.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa ad elogiare Montolivo
> 
> Il simbolo assoluto del nostro degrado.


Perché è il miglior recupera palloni dell'universo, nonché toppe plaier.


----------



## danjr (14 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E beh, con Montolivo si punta all'Europa League, evviva.


Invece con Bertolacci poli si punta al campionato (di serie b)


----------



## danjr (14 Marzo 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa ad elogiare Montolivo
> 
> Il simbolo assoluto del nostro degrado.



Penso che nessuno lo elogi, si tratta di analizzare i fatti con obiettività. C'è la moda di dar la colpa a Montolivo sul web, quindi è sempre colpa di Montolivo (che tra l'altro nelle ultime partite schifose era assente). Però Montolivo era titolare con allegri, con seedorf, con Inzaghi, con Sinisa; Allegri lo voleva alla Juve, Conte lo continua a chiamare in nazionale. Non è un fenomeno, è un buon centrocampista a livello internazionale; nel nostro attuale centrocampo è Beckembauer


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Penso che nessuno lo elogi, si tratta di analizzare i fatti con obiettività. C'è la moda di dar la colpa a Montolivo sul web, quindi è sempre colpa di Montolivo (che tra l'altro nelle ultime partite schifose era assente). Però Montolivo era titolare con allegri, con seedorf, con Inzaghi, con Sinisa; Allegri lo voleva alla Juve, Conte lo continua a chiamare in nazionale. Non è un fenomeno, è un buon centrocampista a livello internazionale; nel nostro attuale centrocampo è Beckembauer




In un Milan serio uno come Montolivo sarebbe al massimo una riserva, il fatto che invece sia addirittura capitano è appunto il simbolo di come siamo ridotti male. 

I capitani del Milan si dovrebbero chiamare Maldini, Baresi o Rivera. 

E se da anni si invoca l'acquisto di un paio di centrocampisti di qualità significa che gli attuali centrocampisti, Montolivo incluso, sono assolutamente inadatti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Invece con Bertolacci poli si punta al campionato (di serie b)


----------

